# Super 2NR TV want's your feedback!



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

A friend of mine works for primedia, and they are asking to get feedback on what people think of the latest shows. . Similar research has been conducted on other internet boards in the past, and has been extremely successful. The producer really liked hearing what "real people" have to say, and wants to hear more feedback. Since se-r.net is actually featured in one of these episodes, we figured we'd gather some feedback from you guys.

All programs are on Spike / TNN

This weekend:
5/31 Saturday, 12:30p - Daytona Beach spring break action, 2 fast 2 furious cars put on the track, interview with car audio installer Dave Rivera
6/1 Sunday, 12:00 noon - Internet "clubs" Honda-tech.com vs se-r.net club shootout at willow springs shoot it out for $10k in prizes, Euro Tuner project cars

Next weekend - NEW EPISODES!!
6/7 Saturday, 12:30p - Turbo's explained, built, installed, and dyno'd, XBox Rally 3 game reviewed, WRX vs Evo 8 Track test
6/8 Sunday, 12 noon - "If i had the money" Segment on dream cars, SEMA / IAS Coverage, Paul tracy and his porsche 911, Nissan SE-R racing at California Speedway

*CHECK LOCAL LISTINGS FOR TIMES IN YOUR AREA! If you have sattilite, chances are that the times listed are different*

Please watch these episodes and post feedback. Or, email it to [email protected] . Positive and negative feedback welcomed, suggestions also taken for changes or future segments.

if you've watched before, you'll see that many suggestions WERE taken from sites such as this! so please post up...

you can email my buddy directly, [email protected] . I'm sure he'll chime in once his 48 hour "newbie" period has expired...


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

i dont have anything nice to say so i am not going to say anything at all.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

My only feedback is to get rid of the two tools who host it.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

zeno said:


> *My only feedback is to get rid of the two tools who host it. *


Yes, that is always a problem isn't it? Where do they find these people? Other than that, it's not bad.


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

well sense someone esle said something not nice. i agree the two asshats who host it need to go. and i personally would like to see tnn bring back popular hotrodding tv.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

BFinlay said:


> *well sense someone esle said something not nice. i agree the two asshats who host it need to go. and i personally would like to see tnn bring back popular hotrodding tv. *


Well, it said positive or negative feedback. LOL. I agree with you BFinlay, would be good to see some of the old sh!t.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Who cares about the hosts? I like the fact that they show a lot of Nissans. We used to only have Hi-Rev Tuners. I think the show is awesome. Greatest episode was Nissans garage and Adam Corolla's Datsun 510.


----------



## Slapshotnerd (May 29, 2003)

Sean - thanks for posting it for me.

Luckily, the waiting period is over...

Please watch the shows this weekend and give us any / all feedback and suggestions.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

stop with the MTV camera work.... I want to see more than a 5 milisecond clip of the car at an akward angle.... other than that the show is cool.


----------



## Slapshotnerd (May 29, 2003)

Thanks guys, keep the comments coming. What you guys have been mentioning is about on par with the feedback we've gotten from other enthusiasts. We're working on improvements with the graphics, hosts, and camera angles...


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> What you guys have been mentioning is about on par with the feedback we've gotten from other enthusiasts.


Even from clubsi?  
I'd say the response from them was a little more ...... hostile?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Adam said:


> *Even from clubsi?
> I'd say the response from them was a little more ...... hostile? *


LOL


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

My feedback:
Those two punks that host the show need to be fired.
They need to have new shows each and every week.
They need project cars.
They need to not have events like Go-Cart racing.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

More new episodes. I love watching that show, but it seems like they play the episodes out, way to much.
The hosts can be pretty damn cheesy at some times. They also need to cut out that PEACE crap, at the end of the show.


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

More T&A!!  Mmmmm, Import Tuner cover girls...

A project car would definitely be cool.

Or how about a viewer's mail question? They could read mail from viewers and answer them on TV with examples.

The hosts are okay.

PEACE!


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

Pacman said:


> *
> They need project cars.
> *


thats a good idea.... 

it needs to be a white 98 SE that is already droped with tein's.... maybe they should put a Avenir in it.... yeah thats it. and it should deffinately come from a guy living in the Tampa Bay area.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah, the show definately needs some work.... the two hosts need dropped.....quickly. We have jobs and an education so they can drop the 'hip' 'tricked out' spelling and get a real title.... were not in junior high anymore and were not 'tunerzzzz'. Im not into 'ice' and 'phat' lingo.... Tell them to loose the cheesy slang and make the show alittle more respectable.... Then maybe they would have a real audience and some real sponsors. Pep Boys doesnt count; they'd sponsor my grandma if I'd put clear corners and a wing on her rocker....


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

> Yeah, the show definately needs some work.... the two hosts need dropped.....quickly. We have jobs and an education so they can drop the 'hip' 'tricked out' spelling and get a real title.... were not in junior high anymore and were not 'tunerzzzz'. Im not into 'ice' and 'phat' lingo.... Tell them to loose the cheesy slang and make the show alittle more respectable.... Then maybe they would have a real audience and some real sponsors. Pep Boys doesnt count; they'd sponsor my grandma if I'd put clear corners and a wing on her rocker....


Well for someone with an education you may want to learn how to spell definitely and be aware that alittle isn't a word, the space bar is your friend. Everyone keeps talking about the hosts as if you replaced them with Ben Stein the show would be over the top. The show needs project cars, a technical feature every week, find more people with cool cars like they did with Adam Carolla, racing features, and more features of cars like they did with the SRT-4. The go-cart racing was good piece for those of us who have kids to expose them to something different. I didnt really know much about go-cart racing until that feature. Once my son gets of age (five years from now LOL)I plan on letting him try if he is interested cool if he isn't then that's still cool. The show is OK just needs some improvement but way better than hi-rev tuners I can't watch that show for very long it pains me.


----------



## SJLucky (May 25, 2003)

I say they need to hot chicks in thongs hosting the show and show more tits and ass!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Rama--
When I referred to the word 'education' I wasnt implying my intellectual superiority over anyone. I was simply noting that we all are capable of forming proper and complete sentences while knowing that plural words dont end in the letter 'z'..... 
the intent of this thread isnt to attack my poor typing abilities. I am well aware that I have the tendency to misspeel andruntogether words whil tiping form the top fo my hed....


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Well it did come off that way. I personally think if they had more of the technical stuff I mentioned ther wouldn't be an opportunity to have the word tunerz on the screen or to say phat. Think about how many slang terms you can use if you are being technical about something. This comes more from a lack of content then anything. Although at the end they could just say peace instead of asking what happened to peace I like Eric. B & Rakim but they can leave the end of their song Paid in Full out of it. Anyways sorry for busting your balls. But I do think everyone is concentrating on the hosts too much and not enough on what the show actually contains I do like the show I just see some room for improvements that are more important than the hosts. And no T&A does belong on that show. I when watch something about cars I don't want to see women up in the mix unless they are knowledgable or have something to offer if they just their for eye candy then it just dumbs down the show i.e. hi-rev tuners. It's not saying women can't bring something to the table because I am sure there are ones out there that can but you never have them on the show they just get women to read off of a teleprompter and act overly excited as if we are some high school pep rally. Project cars, tech feature (i.e. how-to's) , racing features and, reports on cars. This should give them plenty of new shows and make them more reputable. If the hosts are still ruining it after these changes - then dump 'em.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Rama said:


> *... But I do think everyone is concentrating on the hosts too much and not enough on what the show actually contains I do like the show I just see some room for improvements that are more important than the hosts. And no T&A does belong on that show. I when watch something about cars I don't want to see women up in the mix unless they are knowledgable or have something to offer if they just their for eye candy then it just dumbs down the show i.e. hi-rev tuners. It's not saying women can't bring something to the table because I am sure there are ones out there that can but you never have them on the show they just get women to read off of a teleprompter and act overly excited as if we are some high school pep rally. Project cars, tech feature (i.e. how-to's) , racing features and, reports on cars. This should give them plenty of new shows and make them more reputable. If the hosts are still ruining it after these changes - then dump 'em. *




I agree 100%


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thats how the hosts actually talk though..they are actually very knowledgable about imports and drag racing. some magazine did a feature on them a year or 2 ago. the only problem i have with the show is i saw the same one on for 3 weeks straight at one point. if you did like the rest of the power block and had new shows every week it would be great.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

I watched this weeks episode (may have been a rerun) and they did a semi tech segement with a 1.8T wagon and put it on the dyno. it was a step in the right direction but they could get into it a little more. 

but its not all bad.


----------



## manic_mechanic (May 31, 2003)

I think we need a spin off. The show and lifestyle coverage is great and amusing but we need a show like horespower tv for imports. all tech, have a couple of project cars from the various primedia magazines featured on the show lets talk wrx intake showdown from turbo mag, or the project ser-ious. Importtuners dx build up. That i would watch religiously. I find myself getting bored of all the filler. If I wanted to watch a show about cart racing Id put on speedtv.

lets get some tuning on tuner tv.

*end rant*


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

manic_mechanic said:


> *I think we need a spin off. The show and lifestyle coverage is great and amusing but we need a show like horespower tv for imports. all tech, have a couple of project cars from the various primedia magazines featured on the show lets talk wrx intake showdown from turbo mag, or the project ser-ious. Importtuners dx build up. That i would watch religiously. I find myself getting bored of all the filler. If I wanted to watch a show about cart racing Id put on speedtv.
> 
> lets get some tuning on tuner tv.
> 
> *end rant* *


NOW thats what im talking about!!!!!!!


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah, what was up with the cart racing? All because it was at a drag strip? And how does that relate to "tuning"?


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

rkeith said:


> *Pep Boys doesnt count; they'd sponsor my grandma if I'd put clear corners and a wing on her rocker.... *


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

I saw the episode with the nissan-honda willow shoot out. Lots of "posing" little "content". Would have loved to have seen more in depth car data, more mod data, and better performance data. And, for host? MIKE K all the WAY! ha ha, ok, so that might be a bit biased


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

another good thing i noticed is they DO have alot of SE-R's and other nissan/datsun products.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

I have only seen 2 episodes... but I've seen those 2 episodes about 5 times. 

The one where the kid who can't drive goes to the car show... That was a bad ass car show and that's great that he got to drive his "dream car" but the angles were horrible. I don't want to see the new cars upside down at 4 different angles for all of 3 seconds. The boy kept on talking and talking and we had to look at him. Guess what?... I don't want to see him. While the host(S) talk you can show the cars. I don't really need to see them in this case. 

The cart racing show... I guess that ok. I never really knew anything about it. Once again I really didn't need to see the people. Maybe show the interview for 5 seconds and put the people in a little PIP box in the right corner or something while I look at racing. 

And the episode with the pretty boy Formula(some race car) driver was alright I guess... but I don't really give a crap about him. Show me MORE of that bad ass engine. Another segment(maybe wrong show)... Fast English lightweight open top car with the Suzuki motorcycle engine... BADASS and loved seeing it race. I just would have like to see the engine WAY more. 

Hosts are ehh, but who cares other than every other post on this. Way too many re-runs. It would be bad ass as an Import version of the Trucks show. 

That's my .02+.02+.02+.02.... umm .08 cents for ya.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

today's episode wasnt that great. normally i just watch the power block straight thru but today i flipped btwn it and the 24 hours of le mans. guess there just wasnt that much going on.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Despite it being repeated several times over at this point, I don't care much for the hosts. Why? Their attitude...their speech..their general "pimp" or "word" demeanor. It bugs me and detracts from the show. (In my opinion of course)

As for the show itself..I've only watched a few episodes. From what I've seen, it was decent. Some of the camera angles are a bit..akward and annoying. Otherwise..the few episodes I have taken the time to watch through, I was generally pleased with the information and coverage of tuning related activities.

Vaguely..I'm having these flashbacks of...Saved By the Bell like splash screens...I'm not sure if I'm losing it, or what...but if this show does indeed have those, I'd suggest dropping those too...if not *cough* Well..I...didn't say anything.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Adam corrolla has a 510, do you see the irony??? 

I guess I missed that show... and the dream garage.. I guess I need to start watching again..


----------



## Chrish_jr (Aug 12, 2003)

the hosts need to get moving on to another show, lets face it, not everyone likes or understands their "hip" terms and personally just increases the average thought from motorsportist that the import scene is mostly composed of young punks that are lucky to know how to put their pants on in the mornings rather than actually build a car. Level camera shots would be nice (sorry my TV is not on a triaxle swivel base). A more detailed How-To section needs to be added to the show, lets face it, there is not much out there for aftermarket parts for most nissans (97 sentra being my issues) leaving most of what I wish to add onto the car just sitting in the think tank until I can find a way to modify it to fit my application or need to be custom made. Views from a car show is nice (once in a while), but why spend 20 minutes on them and only show 30 second shots of each car? By the time my girlfriend says "hey you need to see this", its gone. Alot of people dream of bing able to show their car in a show, but most never actually get that far and there are tons of coverage of this sort of thing in most magazines you can get at 90% of your local stores. Project cars are a must have for shows of this nature, even if its just the average guy at home adding a few parts to a car with out it being a full blown custom install from the frame up. Granted the information they gave on the show about tubo's VS superchargers was nice, but in no way showed any proof of how the hosts were convinced that one was better than the other. I mean if the show is going to compair items such as this why not spend the time on the show and show actual dyno testing of these items and/or real life situations at a track. Live feeds would be wonderful and make the show seem like they spent more time planing it out than just jotting down a few notes on a napkin while having a morning cup of coffee.

-Christian


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
For what this is worth. I have a very mixed opinion about the show. First off, It's great to see that there is some folks out there that are supporting the import scene. I support/watch all of the TV shows/races that are currently going on so that hopefully they will improve and stay around! I guess I have a very liberal/easy going opinion about the shows (Super Tuner TV/NOPI/Hi-Rev Tuners).
But in reference to SuperTuner TV specificly, it's got the best variety of all of them. It's by far the best of the 3.... but here's where I could see improvement.
1.) The hosts - but, they do have knowledge - I can put up with them if they would stop with the street slang crap.
2.) More technical atricles/shows would be better - Like when they had the show about degreeing cams - first time I have ever seen anyone approach that one.
The main thing is support the shows and they will survive. Otherwise, it's just a matter or time before they go away.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Agree with that...

I can deal with the hosts if they don't talk and I don't see them 
Seriously, less of them, more of tuning, normal camera angles, longer shots of cars/engines/projects/racing/drags/ect.

Maybe a: "Viewers Ride of the Week", that would be more than just a body kit and a wing...like the 'ole 510 with a SR swap...or a Beast 

laterz...Jody
The Beast


----------

